# Topics > Smart home >  Neurio Home Intelligence, Neurio Technology, Inc., Vancouver, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Neurio Technology, Inc.

"Neurio: Home Intelligence" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Neurio: Home Intelligence

Published on Nov 14, 2013




> Neurio is a revolutionary new technology that makes an ordinary home smart. Learn what's happening in your home, and teach it some new tricks!

----------

